# Anybody fancy a Focus ST-3 (top model) with Â£4.5k off list!?



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

http://www.newcarsonline.co.uk/proddeta ... ed2&cat=28


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

That's clucking cheap - doesn't say much for the future residuals tho ...and you don't have to have Orange either!


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Really good price - but not really my thang. 8)


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Theres a few of these around, Im not sure how good they are.

These companys sell cheap by having low overheads and buying in bulk.

However

The ST will be in demand and Ford dealers will get them until they are not, therefore the delivery time of this (convieniently not mentioned) will be not mentioned!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Somebody stop me.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Somebody stop me.


..... from buying the Golf!


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody stop me.
> ...


? Less powerful and rated under the Ford focus ST in all major publications/reviews?

Unless your a badge freak who has a VW quality perception, fact is they have more recalls than Ford. Ford are up with Toyota now on "things gone wrong".

Your comment suprises me as you have a TVR.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I thouhgt both Top Gear and Fifth Gear plumped for the GTi still?

Mind you that's hell of a saving.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Well, my Mondeo in it's first 20k miles has had no faults and my TT had 4 warranty trips to the dealer. I know where my money is for reliability and its not VAG


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

sico said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Carlos said:
> ...


Sico, you misunderstand me! Carlos and I had a 'discussion' about how I would choose every other car in it's class over a Golf GTi and he would chooose the Golf. This included the Focus, Civic etc. I don't actually like the golf, hence why I was saying to him that i would stop HIM from buying the golf!


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

I am a mere few days away from parting with the Â£500 deposit required to secure me a march delivery of said car.

F*ck it, the Touran has been a failure: can't persuade the wife to drive it; _"it's too big"_ she keeps saying (this is the only time I have ever heard her mutter these fantasy words) and I DETEST driving the thing to work every day...ooh look, here comes a corner....turn in....5 minutes later the beast lurches to the left and understeers past the apex ***$Â£!

Anyway....I am putting my foot down "I am putting a deposit down on an ST dear"









erhum


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I phoned them yesterday. Delivery in March (apparently) versus April/May if I order from my local ford dealer.

The price of the ST3 with metallic paint, on the road, delivered to you on a transporter is Â£16500. This is against Â£19800 from a dealer, so the saving is not as big as first appears. Still big enough though.

Oh, and they are NOT UK dealer supplied cars, they are euro imports to full UK spec, so they will be PDI'd by the supplying dealer on the continent.

I am tempted.


----------



## Merlin66 (Jan 10, 2005)

sico said:


> Theres a few of these around, Im not sure how good they are.
> 
> These companys sell cheap by having low overheads and buying in bulk.
> 
> ...


This company sources its cars from European Ford main dealers.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

what does this mean:
"PDI'd by the supplying dealer on the continent"

also quite like these, but got to tell the truth bit off putting on ford and it's residual value


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

PDI = Pre-Delivery Inspection


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

p1tse said:


> what does this mean:
> "PDI'd by the supplying dealer on the continent"
> 
> also quite like these, but got to tell the truth bit off putting on ford and it's residual value





digimeisTTer said:


> PDI = Pre-Delivery Inspection


All of which means very little except that in the front of your book, you'll have a 'foreign' dealer stamp.

My TT has Heinrich Borch stamped proudly in the front of it.


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Or an even better deal:

http://www.virgincars.com/newcars.aspx? ... el=Impreza

New Impreza WRX 2.5 for Â£16999 , UK spec. UK sourced.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Or if, like me, you think the Subaru looks a bit "cheap", but still want a fast saloon car...

http://www.virgincars.com/Newcars2.aspx?CID=21417


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

really think it's a great package the ford st3. wander how it compares to the TT225?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

jampott said:


> Or if, like me, you think the Subaru looks a bit "cheap", but still want a fast saloon car...
> 
> http://www.virgincars.com/Newcars2.aspx?CID=21417


if they knock the first digit off i'll take it. :lol:


----------

